# Bear Takedown, A vs B riser and 1 vs 3 limbs?



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't know squat about Bear takedowns but do know a little about ILF. I believe you want to first pick a limb length suited for your draw length, short, medium or long. Pick a length that allows you to fully work the limb but doesn't stack at your draw. Then match the riser to the limb length to get close to the bow length you want.


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

I posted some charts for you on your leatherwall thread.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

A riser: 
#1 limbs = 56" AMO
#2 limbs = 58" AMO
#3 Limbs = 60" AMO

B riser: 
#1 Limbs = 60" AMO
#2 Limbs = 62" AMO
#3 Limbs = 64" AMO

C riser: 
#1 Limbs = 66" AMO
#2 Limbs = 68" AMO
#3 Limbs = 70" AMO

The C riser is 6" longer than a B, which is 4" longer than an A.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

SD - 

Without knowing your draw length, kinda impossible to make a call on what "you" should get. 

For a 60" bow: In general terms, for average DL shooters, the A riser + long (#3) limbs would give you the best shooting bow. 
Going with a B riser and short limbs may give you a little more speed, but you'll pay for it in smoothness (earlier stack point) and some stability in than hand. 

Unless the 60" thing is set in stone, I've done my best shooting with a B riser + long limbs (64" bow) drawn to a little over 29", back in my "trad, before there was a trad" days...

Viper1 out.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I don't know the numbers but you will also get a poundage change. Say 45# #1 on an "A" riser vs "B" riser


----------

